# Angel Update



## OneFineAcre (Jul 27, 2014)

We're moving to a larger space, and had been looking to get a new pup.  Word got around we were looking in our breeding organization and we were contacted last week by the Harrell's at NC Promised Land Farm in Kinston, NC. about a pup they had.  They have been calling her "Angel".  Not sure I like that name too much myself.  She is sweet, but more in a "Trouble" sort of way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 27, 2014)

She's a cutie patootey!  Hope she turns into the greatest LGD ever!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 27, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2014)

Angel is doing great.  Her training is coming along nicely.  And, her and Mikey have become great friends.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 15, 2014)

Very Pretty Lady.   Looking for a LGD myself. I am in Vermont. Not having any luck. Know any breeders closer to this area?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> Very Pretty Lady.   Looking for a LGD myself. I am in Vermont. Not having any luck. Know any breeders closer to this area?


No I don't.
Southern by choice might be the one to ask that.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 15, 2014)

Beautiful dog!  Glad to see she's working so well.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 4, 2014)

Angel is doing really well.  We didn't like the name Angel, but never got around to changing it, so I guess that's what it's going to be.

Never trained an LGD before, Mikey was mature when we got him.  But, she seems very smart and receptive to training.

She doesn't bother the goats at all.  Zamia one of my dominant does rolled her a couple of times and she got the message very quickly that she's the boss.  Every time I let her in now, she walks over and gives Zamia a lick and a nuzzle, and Zamia lets her now.

I've got a couple of very old chickens, and you have to watch her close with them.  She will ignore them and then all of a sudden give them a chase.

But, she is spending as long as 8 hours at a time in with the does, yearlings and chickens with supervision. Mind you not constant supervision, we can go about doing other things too.

I need to get a new picture, she is getting really large.

She's 6 mos old now and almost as large as Mikey the BC/GP mix who is over 3years old.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 4, 2014)

They stay puppies for an entirely too short of a time.  Our Aussie just turned 6 months old and at 45 lbs looks like a mature one.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2014)

Where is your new pic? It's been almost a week... 

Glad she is doing well for you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 11, 2014)

I promise by this weekend


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 12, 2014)

As promised.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 12, 2014)

She looks great! Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 16, 2014)

Angel discovered her voice last night and that she likes the sound of it. 
Some neighboring labrador retrievers paid a visit and she went crazy barking.
They left and she barked and barked and barked.

She is 24-7 with the goats and chickens now.  We kept her in an adjacent pen for a while, and gave her visits, and then for whole days at a time.

So far, we haven't lost either of the two geriatric hens  I have (knock on wood)  May have discovered a technique.

Since I only have the two hens I haven't built a coop and they don't have a roost.  They just stay in the doorway going into the goat barn.  When it gets dark of course they can't see a thing.  I noticed that Angel would go over and sniff them and sniffle them and eat poop out from under them.  Well of course they can't see so they don't run.  Seems to have satisfied her curiosity about them, and they have in turn gotten use to her being very close to them.

Oh well, I guess we will see.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 16, 2014)

What a pretty girl!

Good dog!  
Your gonna want another one for the bucks... Just sayin'


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 21, 2014)

Angel has been in the pen full time with the does and chickens for two weeks now, and the chickens still live.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 2, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> What a pretty girl!
> 
> Good dog!
> Your gonna want another one for the bucks... Just sayin'



@Southern by choice 
You called that one right.  Most likely picking up a working pair of two year olds this weekend from a goat farmer that is retiring.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2014)

OFA, aren't you just a glutton for punishment, going from one lgd to two and now four.  congrats and good luck with the new dogs.  angel is a pretty girl.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 2, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> OFA, aren't you just a glutton for punishment, going from one lgd to two and now four.  congrats and good luck with the new dogs.  angel is a pretty girl.


going to definitely have a much bigger dog food bill, and vet bills.
but we went to a much larger space and SBC was correct, we don't have any protection for the bucks.
and with Mikey being bit by the snake, if something were to happen to him now while angel is so young... would have no protection.
we had a big coyote who regularly passed through the field behind our old place, but our animals were kept fairly close to our house.  we can acutally here them howling where we are at now, and my neighbor behind me says there is a very large track of land behind her that is literally full of coyotes.  She cuts a field at the back of her place and keeps a .243 bolt action holstered on her tractor.  My kind of lady


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2014)

LOL you are smitten!

I totally get it. We have 8!  
We may place one of the male pups though.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 5, 2014)

my kind of lady too.  i keep my 243 loaded too as well as a couple of other choices.  the coyotes here get so close sometimes that its scary and the wild pigs too.  they drive Katie nuts, that's why ben came to live with us.  nothing like a little backup from a friend.  now you've got plenty


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't get to go get the dogs this weekend. 
Too much going on.  We have been moved for 2 months now, and our old house still isn't on the market.  We absolutely had to get some work done this weekend.  Meeting the realtor tommorow to sign the papers, so it should be on the MLS by Tuesday. There is still some things we have to do, but I hope next weekend will be my last working at two places.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 6, 2014)

Good luck with all moving stuff -it can be stressful.  LGDs are good stress therapy!  Angel sounds like a champ and she's beautiful.  Best of luck with your future buck LGDs.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 7, 2014)

no rest for the weary or so they say.   hopefully the old house will sell in a snap and youall can get things settled at the new place.  will anxiously await pix of the new dogs


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, ya'll are making me want another LGD to go with Paris. Moving from small lot in town to 8 acres......yup! Need another dog! Haven't even moved yet, built fence, added small livestock, but already drooling over the thought of another LGD.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2014)

Baymule We have 8! I see nothing wrong with you adding a few!

Actually I may be placing 1 of our 6 month old started pups. 
I am for sure keeping 1 of the pups, maybe 2. 

That is why I keep adding goats... I need to "justify" my LGD addiction! 
 It is a serious, vicious cycle... I think I need intervention!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2014)

@Southern by choice you _DO _realize where you are and who you're talking to, right?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2014)

Mikey is a GPxBC.  I never thought of him as a small dog.  But, seeing how big Angel is getting, makes him look small.  This is her with our 9 year old lab mix.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2014)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 24, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> She is a pretty girl!



@Southern by choice 
Thanks.
She's so smart too.  And such a sweet dog.  When she does something she not supposed to all you have to do is scold her and she acts like it breaks her heart.  She's very eager to please me.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 25, 2014)

lovely lady, and it never ceases to amaze me how smart and willing they are.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought I would give an update on Angel.  She is doing really well.  Excellent personality and demeanor.  Very trainable dog.
Her and Hank are very good buddies.  I'm a little worried in that Hank is going to be leaving at some point, not sure how soon.  We have some folks who want him.  They are just starting out but are pretty serious about breeding quality animals.  But, I want to show him Memorial Day, so the timing is the thing.  We'd let him go now if they will agree to bring him to the Rocky Mount Show.

But, Angel just loves him and he loves her.  They are like best buds.  He sleeps in the doghouse with her.


----------



## SueD (Jan 19, 2015)

She is so pretty.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 23, 2015)

Love that he sleeps in the doghouse with her - adorable!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 16, 2015)

May I have this dance?



 

No, I'll lead 



 

You are an awesome dancer. 



 

I love you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 16, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 17, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Latestarter (May 17, 2015)

Just love kids and dogs


----------



## Southern by choice (May 17, 2015)

Just love these dogs! 
Sweet picture! 
Angel blew her winter coat out nicely! Lucky you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 17, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Just love these dogs!
> Sweet picture!
> Angel blew her winter coat out nicely! Lucky you!


Rachel was giving her a brushing when I got those pics


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 24, 2015)

Never thought I could love a dog as much as I love Mikey.  But, Angel is my sweet girl.

My two best friends.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 24, 2015)

Cute picture of them together


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> We're moving to a larger space, and had been looking to get a new pup.  Word got around we were looking in our breeding organization and we were contacted last week by the Harrell's at NC Promised Land Farm in Kinston, NC. about a pup they had.  They have been calling her "Angel".  Not sure I like that name too much myself.  She is sweet, but more in a "Trouble" sort of way.
> 
> View attachment 4444
> 
> ...



Ahh
These pics were scrolling across the top
Has it really been almost 4 years ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 18, 2018)

No way!  
It says above Aug 2015... did you have her for a year already! 

Seems like 2 years!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> No way!
> It says above Aug 2015... did you have her for a year already!
> 
> Seems like 2 years!



The first post was the day I got her with a pic of her sleeping in the back seat of my car
July 27 2014


----------

